

Ask HN: What development blogs do you recommend? - fredoliveira

I've been dying to get more development feeds into my reader.<p>While I've been known to comment on information overload a bunch of times, the fact is that development feeds are like a pulse into the world of new technologies, something I care deeply about. So who and what should I be subscribed to? I personally care about ruby, objectivec and nosql, but to keep things interesting for the Hacker News as a whole, feel free to send in recommendations for anything development-related. OPML files would mean extra points.<p>Thanks everyone!
======
jacquesm
I like the IMVU blog: <http://timothyfitz.wordpress.com/> low frequency but
high quality. It's been 'mostly dead' for the last year but the old stuff in
there is still well worth reading.

